# How do you know if someone blocked you?



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I think someone blocked me... is there a way for me to find that out? I don't recall pissing anyone here so I'm not sure why someone would do that. It could also that they were trying to block someone else and blocked me instead. LOL It's not the first time. I've had people telling me shit then when I ask them what I did, they'd go, oh it was someone else I was trying to block.

So if you are one of those who have blocked me, can you tell me what I did?


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

I think if they’ve blocked you, they won’t see your post.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

jdto said:


> I think if they’ve blocked you, they won’t see your post.


LOL I kinda knew that. 
So basically there is no point in starting this thread as the person/persons wont see it. LOL


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

If its not someone who's involved in a transaction, I wouldnt sweat it.

The block feature is very handy.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Can someone tell me who started this thread?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Will admin or the mods tell you if you are being blocked and by whom?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

sulphur said:


> Can someone tell me who started this thread?


Excellent!
I'm still laughing!
I hope you can read this post.


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

Just @ everyone on the member list and whoever doesn’t reply will either be dead, long gone or have you on block. Will narrow it down a bit.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

tdotrob said:


> Just @ everyone on the member list and whoever doesn’t reply will either be dead, long gone or have you on block. Will narrow it down a bit.


And add numerous blocks to the pile, for research of course.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Tag them, and say something nasty about them. If they don't answer, you are blocked.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

LMAO We shall see.


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

I think I accidently "followed" someone on here once. Was scrolling around w/o my reading glasses and it just happened. I don't recall _accidently_ blocking anyone, however that now seems conceivable...


----------



## Private Hudson (Jan 27, 2018)

I was going to block you the other day when you posted the 3 ES's but that was more of a jealousy thing.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

jdto said:


> I think if they’ve blocked you, they won’t see your post.


They'll see it when they're dying to know what the OP said and unblock him.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

"Everybody not here raise your hand".


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

I've never blocked anyone, but I'm pretty quick on the scroll wheel sometimes.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Anyone not replying to this thread has potentially blocked you.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

guitarman2 said:


> They'll see it when they're dying to know what the OP said and unblock him.


I've never blocked anyone. Does it still show that they posted something? I should try it and see what happens, I guess...


EDIT: Nope, it doesn't work. I put Chito on ignore and couldn't even see this thread.


----------



## Stephenlouis (Jun 24, 2019)

if you can read this we are still cyber friends.


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

Chito said:


> So if you are one of those who have blocked me, can you tell me what I did?


I blocked you...

...that's the same as "Sold you a guitar neck on Kijiji last summer, had a great in person transaction and you turned that neck into a sweet Esquire" right?


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Chito said:


> I think someone blocked me... is there a way for me to find that out?


Like @cboutilier said, you can tag/flag them with the @ function.
Or you can quote one of their posts and say something in a manner that demands a response. 

In either case, if there is no reply, you may be blocked.


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

I just am curious why anyone would care if they were blocked.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

LanceT said:


> I just am curious why anyone would care if they were blocked.


Attention whores?


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Okay Player said:


> I blocked you...
> 
> ...that's the same as "Sold you a guitar neck on Kijiji last summer, had a great in person transaction and you turned that neck into a sweet Esquire" right?


LOL BTW thanks for the neck! The guitar turned out as good as I thought it would be.



jb welder said:


> Like @cboutilier said, you can tag/flag them with the @ function.
> Or you can quote one of their posts and say something in a manner that demands a response.
> 
> In either case, if there is no reply, you may be blocked.


I've sent a pm that hasn't been replied to. 



laristotle said:


> Attention whores?


LOL I should've responded to LanceT before you did. hahaha 
Here is the thing, if the person blocked me which I am not sure about although I did try to see if I am going to get a reaction from a post which others have suggested and I also have sent a pm. So being that I am blocked, how am I suppose to ask that person why I am being blocked? The reason I wanted to talk to this person is because I wanted to ask about a service that the person might be able to provide me. 
I guess you can call that attention seeking. LOL


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Chito said:


> LOL I should've responded to LanceT before you did. hahaha .. I guess you can call that attention seeking. LOL


Not directed at you Chito. Just a general ha ha.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

laristotle said:


> Not directed at you Chito. Just a general ha ha.


I deserve the comment for starting this thread


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

If you’re looking for him to provide a service that you intended to pay for and he blocked you...piss on him. Take your loot elsewhere.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

JBFairthorne said:


> If you’re looking for him to provide a service that you intended to pay for and he blocked you...piss on him. Take your loot elsewhere.


It is a very specific one but I believe I have other options.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Let’s just pin it on Player and move on.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I like to think people don't ignore those of us that need attention to survive



Diablo said:


> Let’s just pin it on Player and move on.


Lulz. dude is itching to post right now


----------



## EchoWD40 (Mar 16, 2007)

vadsy said:


> I like to think people don't ignore those of us that need attention to survive
> 
> 
> 
> Lulz. dude is itching to post right now


Thats why I haven't blocked you my dude


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

TDeneka said:


> Thats why I haven't blocked you my dude


life saving work


----------



## EchoWD40 (Mar 16, 2007)

vadsy said:


> life saving work


I'm glad you return the favor as well


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

laristotle said:


> Attention whores?


Not sure, just couldn't see myself caring or feeing left out. I guess for some this forum is all they live and breath.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

jb welder said:


> Like @cboutilier said, you can tag/flag them with the @ function.
> Or you can quote one of their posts and say something in a manner that demands a response.


He would have to know who it was to do either of those things. If he doesn't know who blocked him, he's screwed.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Chito said:


> I've sent a pm that hasn't been replied to.



Send another. You can't send a PM if blocked so you weren't blocked when you sent the first one, and trying again will tell you if you are now. You can also check when someone was last logged in, as they might simply have been away from the forum.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

You can turn off PM's. But I think the system would let you know that the person has them turned off?


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

I blocked a Strat once. No damage done, no feelings hurt, turns out I'm more of an LP and/or Bigsby guy anyways.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Have you insulted or said anything nasty to another member?

If not, then is it possible that another member with a very similar user name to yours did?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Chito said:


> LOL BTW thanks for the neck! The guitar turned out as good as I thought it would be.
> 
> 
> I've sent a pm that hasn't been replied to.


Apparently that was to me, but I did not receive it, nor are you on my "ignore" list.

Sent you a PM to see if you can receive from me.

Not sure wtf is going on there.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

There was something glitchy last week where PMs weren't going through. I had a similar thing with an exchange about a sale. The user had replied but I didn't get it, so he replied again and it arrived. This was around Friday 12/Saturday 13 of March.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

jdto said:


> There was something glitchy last week where PMs weren't going through. I had a similar thing with an exchange about a sale. The user had replied but I didn't get it, so he replied again and it arrived. This was around Friday 12/Saturday 13 of March.


That's probably what it was.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Milkman said:


> Apparently that was to me, but I did not receive it, nor are you on my "ignore" list.
> 
> Sent you a PM to see if you can receive from me.
> 
> Not sure wtf is going on there.


Thanks Mike! Sent you another PM.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Chito said:


> Thanks Mike! Sent you another PM.


Yeah looks like we're good now. Strange.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Even if someone is on my ignore list (which was not so with Chito), I would still always consider an olive branch extended by PM.

I'm a pretty forgiving person.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Milkman said:


> Even if someone is on my ignore list (which was not so with Chito), I would still always consider an olive branch extended by PM.
> 
> I'm a pretty forgiving person.


I don't think you can receive an email from someone you have on ignore. That was my thought anyways.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Chito said:


> I don't think you can receive an email from someone you have on ignore. That was my thought anyways.


Maybe not. I don't know. 

Anyway, there should be an avenue for such conversations.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Milkman said:


> Anyway, there should be an avenue for such conversations.


If PM's don't get through, does writing a comment on the member's profile page work?


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Larry, I just put you on ignore and I see this:









I don’t know about the profile post thing, but that’s a pretty shitty ignore function LOL


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Larry, I just put you on ignore and I see this:
View attachment 356733


I don’t know about the profile post thing, but that’s a pretty shitty ignore function LOL


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Do you see this?


jdto said:


> I don’t know about the profile post thing, but that’s a pretty shitty ignore function LOL


When you go to a member's profile page, you can leave a comment.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

laristotle said:


> Do you see this?
> 
> When you go to a member's profile page, you can leave a comment.
> View attachment 356763


So that's how you talk to someone who is ignoring you.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

But you have to know they are ignoring you (plus I unignored Larry shortly after my post, so it’s possible our experiment wasn’t correct lol)


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

jdto said:


> plus I unignored Larry shortly after my post


Oh jeez, just as I was about to make fun of you. lol


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

jdto said:


> But you have to know they are ignoring you (plus I unignored Larry shortly after my post, so it’s possible our experiment wasn’t correct lol)


Having to know if someone was ignoring someone was the whole point of the thread. I know for some and including myself, it doesn't matter. But there would be certain situations where you start to wonder and you might need to find out.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Chito said:


> But there would be certain situations where you start to wonder and you might need to find out.


Ask another member to act as a go between?


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

laristotle said:


> Ask another member to act as a go between?


That will work I suppose. That's if another person is willing to do that.


----------



## TimH (Feb 4, 2006)

In the immortal words of Shaggy "It wasn't me."


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

It would not work well if you could find out who was blocking you. You could then post about them being a 'little whatever' and it would just create problems. 
Agree with @jdto though, it's a pretty shitty ignore function if the forum software just keeps sticking 'ignored member' up in your face.


----------



## numb41 (Jul 13, 2009)

Mystery solved. Milkman meant to block Chitmo and blocked Chito instead. You’re welcome.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

numb41 said:


> Mystery solved. Milkman meant to block Chitmo and blocked Chito instead. You’re welcome.


That was one of the things that crossed my mind. But it really was a glitch in the forum software. The conversations were not being sent to the recipients. 
It's all good now. And my 'GC Build' is on it's way. Very excited about this project.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

numb41 said:


> Mystery solved. Milkman meant to block Chitmo and blocked Chito instead. You’re welcome.



Good theory, but neither appears to be on my ignore list.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

Chito said:


> I think someone blocked me... is there a way for me to find that out? I don't recall pissing anyone here so I'm not sure why someone would do that. It could also that they were trying to block someone else and blocked me instead. LOL It's not the first time. I've had people telling me shit then when I ask them what I did, they'd go, oh it was someone else I was trying to block.
> 
> So if you are one of those who have blocked me, can you tell me what I did?


Anyone who would block you is a goof.
You are a mensch.





__





Mensch - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Always12AM said:


> Anyone who would block you is a goof.
> You are a mensch.
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks! I actually don't recall getting blocked but then I wouldn't know hahaha


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

Chito said:


> Thanks! I actually don't recall getting blocked but then I wouldn't know hahaha


I highly doubt that anyone would block you.
I don’t know if one can even do that on here.
I have now conducted multiple deals with you and you’ve been nothing short of a round table knight!


----------



## DrumBob (Aug 17, 2014)

Well, it wasn't me who blocked you, that's for sure, I haven't blocked anyone here because you Canadians are generally very civil, but my Ignore List on gearpage is extensive. It's a huge forum, and I've encountered a fair amount of troublemakers, trolls, wise guys and idiots. I decided a long time ago that life is too short to take sh** from douchebags on guitar forums. Or Facebook, for that matter. I've blocked a lot of people on there, mostly extreme Trump Republicans.


----------

